# respirator/eye protection



## music321 (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I need to upgrade my eye protection. I currently have a respirator that covers my nose and mouth, and safety goggles. A great deal of sawdust gets into my eyes.

I need to either get better goggles (dewalt makes some that look like they may provide a seal around the eyes) or get a respirator with a built in plexiglass eye shield. My biggest reservation concerning the respirator/shield option is the weight. I have a damaged neck, and don't want to put more weight on it than i really have to.

Which option would be better? can anyone recommend any combination respirators/eye shields? i see that there are many for sale, but i don't know which are better than any others. thanks.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you looked at the Trend Air Shield?


----------



## music321 (May 29, 2012)

thanks for the reply. I'm looking for something under $100


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trend Air Shield is the good one but how much weight of it.


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

How about ski goggles? They breathe well and they have replaceable lenses.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

However ski goggles provide no impact resistance. Check dewalt. They have goggles that will do what your asking


----------

